# Springfield double stack 1911



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

1911 DS Prodigy™ Handguns - Springfield Armory







www.springfield-armory.com






Anyone gotten their hands on one of these yet? Opinions on it?

Thinking it may make a nice range toy in the future.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The Prodigy looks pretty cool. Haven't played with one yet. Pretty gay of them to write "Grip Zone" on the grip though.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

From the individuals that I know who have already ran a few, they have been experiencing some significant malfunctions. Me personally, if I am going to chunk out $1500 for a 2011 I'm just going to do it right the first time and buy a Staccato P.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe they’ll have a Gen 2 out in a couple years that works and doesn’t have the grip labeled. 😂


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> From the individuals that I know who have already ran a few, they have been experiencing some significant malfunctions. Me personally, if I am going to chunk out $1500 for a 2011 I'm just going to do it right the first time and buy a Staccato P.


Im guessing from your post that the Staccato P is proven and reliable? I have just stumbled into the 2011 pistols.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

JoeyWelch said:


> Im guessing from your post that the Staccato P is proven and reliable? I have just stumbled into the 2011 pistols.


Yep Staccatos are pretty much the brand that all 2011s are judge against. Great pistols, shoot extremely flat and are just nice all around.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Mr Fish pm me your credit card info so I can get this thing ordered


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> Maybe they’ll have a Gen 2 out in a couple years that works and doesn’t have the grip labeled. 😂


How will you know where to hold it?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a double stack 1911. Para Ordinance Tac-Four. When it is fully loaded that thing is HEAVY. It holds 13 plus one


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Im guessing from your post that the Staccato P is proven and reliable? I have just stumbled into the 2011 pistols.


Entry level. 😬


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, when the leftists get their guns, they will be labeled stuff like ammo here and bullets exit here and such!!!!!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

K-Bill said:


> Entry level. 😬


They are entry level but they flat out run.... Especially then they are ported. OMG!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> They are entry level but they flat out run.... Especially then they are ported. OMG!




I notice most of the gun store sites don’t sell them. Where is the beat place to buy from?
Custom order from Staccato?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If a Staccato is considered an entry level, what would be considered a high end double stack 1911?
Just curious, I really do not know that much about them. My para has never failed to fire or cycle. I consider it my second favorite pistola in the safe. My personal fav is a draw between my P226 and an old 92SB. A very rare pistol in the US. Most people have never even seen one. Not your everyday 92


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> Entry level. 😬


They are one step above Hi-Point


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> They are one step above Hi-Point


Why are they so expensive??


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

6 Best Double Stack 1911s [All Budgets]


Ever wished 1911s came with more rounds? Well, we have some recommendations for you with a list of double stack 1911s that will pump up your round count.




www.pewpewtactical.com





$$$$$


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I was being 100% sarcastic! I’ve only ever heard what a lot of people would call idol worship when it comes to staccato!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

JoeyWelch said:


> I notice most of the gun store sites don’t sell them. Where is the beat place to buy from?
> Custom order from Staccato?


Scheels and some of the other higher end stores do but a double stack 1911 is a "niche" type deal. You won't see the "average" individual buying a $2,000+ "1911".


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Boardfeet said:


> If a Staccato is considered an entry level, what would be considered a high end double stack 1911?
> Just curious, I really do not know that much about them. My para has never failed to fire or cycle. I consider it my second favorite pistola in the safe. My personal fav is a draw between my P226 and an old 92SB. A very rare pistol in the US. Most people have never even seen one. Not your everyday 92


NightHawks are around $4,000 and to get the "2011" upgrade that is another $650. I personally will probably never own another "1911". I just hate how much they weigh.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Min


Brandon_SPC2 said:


> NightHawks are around $4,000 and to get the "2011" upgrade that is another $650. I personally will probably never own another "1911". I just hate how much they weigh.


Mine is Stainless steel, not one of these new fancy 2011’s, and I just loaded it and weighed it. Weight with 13 in the mag and one in the chute is 2# 13oz.

It’s a chunk..but it sure shoots well.

Also when shooting it I always load only ten rounds. Easier for me to keep count and safer.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Amazing how much lead that is.
Heavy

Oh and if you get one you’ll have to get one of these. They work well.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Boardfeet said:


> View attachment 1095322
> 
> 
> Amazing how much lead that is.
> ...


Those uplula mag loaders are the best thing since sliced bread. They come in handy when you take a class that has a 500 per day round count.


----------

